# [][افاعي الأناكوندا + صور ][]



## mina_007 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*Hأفـاعـــي*
*الأنـاكـونـــدا*

*كثيرا منا سمع عن هذه الأفاعي , وكثير منا شاهدها في افلام ,ومنا من ظن انها خرافه ,, فلنري ما هي حقيقة الأناكوندا ...*




 

*الأناكوندا هي فصيلة من فصائل البوءات وهي ثعبان كبير الحجم يصل إلى 8 أمتار في الوضع الطبيعي وهناك بعض الطفرات أن وصلت إلى 11 متر.*
*وهذي الأفعى موطنها الأصلي في أمريكا الجنوبية (اناكوندا متطورة) و أما الأناكوندا الغير متطورة تعيش في استراليا .*
*والفرق بينهما أن الأناكوندا الاسترالية تبيض أما أناكوندا الأمازون تلد.*
*وهي ثعبان غير سام و لكن تقضي على فرائسها بالضم والضغط على الجسم حتا يتفتت عظمها وتتفجر عروقها ، وباستطاعتها بلع رجل بالغ كاملا وعند وجود فريسة أخرى ترمي ما في بطنها وتلتهم الفريسة.*
*وهناك نوعان من الأناكوندا:*
*الأناكوندا الخضراءEunectes murinus :*
*أفعى الأناكوندا الخضراء تعتبر أكبر الأفاعي في العالم قاطبة, قد تعيش أفاع أخرى لفترة أطول، ولكن لا توجد أفعى في العالم تضاهي الأناكوندا في الطول والوزن فيمكن لأضخم أنواعها أن تنمو لتصل إلى طول تسعة أمتار ووزن 200 كيلوجراماً .*
*وعينا الأناكوندا وفتحتا الأنف تقعان في الجزء العلوي من رأسها لكي تتمكن من التنفس ورؤية فريستها أثناء غوصها تحت الماء. ولكي يجد ضالته، يصل قطر الافعى من نوع أناكوندا، التي تعتبر أفعى مائية، إلى 30 سنتيمتراً وتعتبر الأنثى أكبر حجماً من الذكر ومع أن الأناكوندا قد تتناول طعامها مرة أو مرتين في السنة إلا أنها تلتهم فريستها حية بادئة بالرأس ولأن فكيها مفصولان عن بعضهما البعض، فإن الأفاعي يمكنها أن تلتهم فريسة أكبر منها بكثير.*
*وعلى الرغم من أن الأناكوندا الخضراء تشتهر بكونها مفترسة للانسان، إلا أنها نادرا ما تهاجم الانسان . وتقتل الأناكوندا فرائسها بقوة العصر لا بالسم، والإمساك بإحداها يتطلب شخصين على الأقل والكثير من المهارة. والمهم عند الإمساك بها أن لا تسمح لها بتكوين حلقة حولك*
*الأناكوندا الصفراء Eunectes notaeus :*
*والتي تكون أصغر حجما فقد تصل إلى 3 أمتار ...*
*****
*إليكم الصور*​** تحذير___ تحذير___ تحذير___ تحذير___ تحذير **
*الي قلبة ضعيف ميبصش*
*.*​ 




.




.
*ثعبان الاناكوندا وقد ابتلعت انسان كامل*





.





.
*معلش صورة صعبة* 
*صورة الرجل التى ابتلعته الأناكوندا*




​ 

*صور وهو يلتهم بعض الحيوانات*


 




.


 
*يا رب الموضوع يعجبكم*
*ومعلش لو الصور صعبة هتحلموا بيها باليل*
*++*​ 
*السلام ختام ,,,*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: [][افاعي الأناكوندا + صور ][]*



> وهي ثعبان كبير الحجم يصل إلى 8 أمتار في الوضع الطبيعي وهناك بعض الطفرات أن وصلت إلى 11 متر.



ياماماااااااااااااا ايه دة؟؟؟ بجد كبيرةةةةةة​


> وهي ثعبان غير سام و لكن تقضي على فرائسها بالضم والضغط على الجسم حتا يتفتت عظمها وتتفجر عروقها ، وباستطاعتها بلع رجل بالغ كاملا



دة السم أهون بكتيييييييييير من الرعب دة ​


> ومع أن الأناكوندا قد تتناول طعامها مرة أو مرتين في السنة



أيوة كدة طمنتنى الله يطمنك ياشيخ
بس اللى حظه فقرى بقى هيلاقيها فى المرة أو المرتين دول ياحرام​






ميرسى يامينا على الموضوع 
لو الصور أثرت فيا و حلمت بيها بليل مش هدعى عليك عشان الموضوع حلو
ههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## radwa (11 أغسطس 2008)

وكمان بيبلع انسان
دي حاجه مرعبه

شكرا علي الصور الجميله
والموضوع الاجمل​


----------



## mina_007 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*nonogirl89* 


> ياماماااااااااااااا ايه دة؟؟؟ بجد كبيرةةةةةة​


* بخ*
*هههههههه*


> أيوة كدة طمنتنى الله يطمنك ياشيخ
> بس اللى حظه فقرى بقى هيلاقيها فى المرة أو المرتين دول ياحرام​


*او يطلع واحد فقري اوي وتاكل مره تالته*


> ميرسى يامينا على الموضوع
> لو الصور أثرت فيا و حلمت بيها بليل مش هدعى عليك عشان الموضوع حلو
> ههههههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك


*لا ان شاء الله هتحلمي بملايكه*
*لحسن تدعي *
*ههههههههه*
*ميرسي جدا ليكي*
*لمرورك *
*و ردك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك*
*حياتك*
​


----------



## mina_007 (11 أغسطس 2008)

radwa​ 


> وكمان بيبلع انسان
> دي حاجه مرعبه
> 
> شكرا علي الصور الجميله
> والموضوع الاجمل


اصله صغنن معندوش سنان
يا حرام
هههههههههههه
ميرسي جدا لردك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## yerigagarin (11 أغسطس 2008)

*ايه يا باشا الجمال ده
ايه الالوان الجميله دي
ايه الاحجام النادره دي
انا نفسي في الاصفر
بصراحه تحفه
وشكله مستانس
يعني الواحد ممكن يربيه
انا كنت مربي واحد صغير 1.5 متر
وكان بياكل بيض وفئران تجارب
وبعدين هرب

شكرا للموضوع الجميل
والصور الاجمل
*​


----------



## mina_007 (11 أغسطس 2008)

> *ايه يا باشا الجمال ده
> ايه الالوان الجميله دي
> ايه الاحجام النادره دي
> انا نفسي في الاصفر
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*هرب ؟؟*
*ليه حق*
*عشان بتاكله فئران*
*هههههههههههه*
*ميرسي لردك ومرورك*​


----------



## قلم حر (12 أغسطس 2008)

جميل , و مدعم بصوره مميزه .
يثبت .​


----------



## mina_007 (12 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> جميل , و مدعم بصوره مميزه .
> 
> 
> يثبت .​


 
*:Love_Letter_Send:*
*شكرا*
*لردك ومرورك*
*الجميل*
*ربنا*
*يباركك*​


----------



## semoo (12 أغسطس 2008)

ايه الصور الجميل دى
انته عارف انى شكله حلو .والوانه جميله:)


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2008)

*يا خبرررر منظرها رهيب فعلاً....... بس كده يا مينا سيبت التعابين تسرررح فى المنتدى يلا بقى  لم التعابين   هههههههههه 
لا بجد مووضوع مميز ويستحق التثبيت ميرررسى وربنا يعوض تعبك.*​


----------



## mina_007 (12 أغسطس 2008)

semoo قال:


> ايه الصور الجميل دى
> انته عارف انى شكله حلو .والوانه جميله:)


 
شكله حلو 
خلاص اوصيلك علي واحد :crazy_pil
ميرسي للردك ومرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mina_007 (12 أغسطس 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *يا خبرررر منظرها رهيب فعلاً....... بس كده يا مينا سيبت التعابين تسرررح فى المنتدى يلا بقى لم التعابين هههههههههه *
> 
> 
> *لا بجد مووضوع مميز ويستحق التثبيت ميرررسى وربنا يعوض تعبك.*​


 
*علم وجاري لم التعابين*
*بس في تعبان ناقص لو لقتيه خديه هديه ليكي*
*ههههههههه*
*ميرسي لردك الرائع*
*ربنا يباركك حياتك*​


----------



## صوت الرب (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: [][افاعي الأناكوندا + صور ][]*

موضوع رائع يستحق التثبيت بجداره
الرب يباركك عزيزي


----------



## mina_007 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: [][افاعي الأناكوندا + صور ][]*



صوت الرب قال:


> موضوع رائع يستحق التثبيت بجداره
> الرب يباركك عزيزي



*شكرررا لردك ومرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## maryem66 (12 أغسطس 2008)

اول مرة اشوف حاجة زى كدا لكنة رائع 
وشكلوا صغنن خالص ياحرام ههههههه
ميرسى مينا على الموضوع والصور الحلو دى


----------



## mina_007 (12 أغسطس 2008)

maryem66 قال:


> اول مرة اشوف حاجة زى كدا لكنة رائع
> وشكلوا صغنن خالص ياحرام ههههههه
> ميرسى مينا على الموضوع والصور الحلو دى


 
*صغنن وكمان يحرام :11azy:*
*شكلهم صعبانين عليكي*
*اقلك خديهم ربيهم وكبريهم*
*هههههههههه*
*ميرررررسي لردك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*
*قال صغنن صال:smil8:*​


----------



## missorang2006 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: [][افاعي الأناكوندا + صور ][]*

*لعاد بلعت:66: انسان الله يبشرك بالخير
طب عندي سؤال البني آدم  الي ةطلعوه من بطن المصيبة دي 
عاش ولا سلامتك فلسع؟؟؟؟؟:t9:​*


----------



## mina_007 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: [][افاعي الأناكوندا + صور ][]*



missorang2006 قال:


> *لعاد بلعت:66: انسان الله يبشرك بالخير​*
> *طب عندي سؤال البني آدم الي ةطلعوه من بطن المصيبة دي *
> 
> *عاش ولا سلامتك فلسع؟؟؟؟؟:t9:*​


 
*ميرررسي جدا لردك الرائع*
*بخصوص سؤالك عن البني ادم المبلوع هههههه*
*هو اكيد مات لو مش من الثعبان يبقي مات من الخضه :smil16:*​


----------



## enass (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: [][افاعي الأناكوندا + صور ][]*

ea mama


----------



## mina_007 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: [][افاعي الأناكوندا + صور ][]*



enass قال:


> ea mama


 
thank u​


----------



## dodi lover (17 أغسطس 2008)

*انا عارف ان ردى متأخر أوووى 


بس موضوع جاااااااااااااااااامد أوووووى يا مينا


ربنا ما يحرمناش منك

بس الصور مخيفة أووووىى​*


----------



## mina_007 (17 أغسطس 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> *انا عارف ان ردى متأخر أوووى​*
> 
> 
> *بس موضوع جاااااااااااااااااامد أوووووى يا مينا*​
> ...


 
*ميرررررررسي جدا لردك الجميل*
*معلش خوفناك:smil16:*
​


----------



## قلم حر (23 أغسطس 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا مينا .


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا" مينا 007
صور جميلة
شلام المسيح​


----------

